# F-150 front end!!



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a 90 f-150 4x4 v8 302 I need to do ball joints, and tie rods, this is the first time doing a ball joint that needs to be pressed, I have proper tools, anyone can help with some guides or tips would be great like should i replaced the bearings, tips anything to make this smoother, thank you in advance...


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Clean and inspect the bearings. Should be fine with repacking replace the axle ujoints while you have it apart. Good luck getting the spindle out they seize in its the worst part. They make a socket that threads on the spindle and attaches to a slide hammer. Makes life a lot better.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Will do, thanks man!!


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can I change the ball joints with out taking off bearing assembly???


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can I just pop off the knuckle??


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

With the 4x4 you have to pull the lockout assembly, then the hub and wheel bearings. This gets you to the spindle and backing plate, you have to remove that to allow you to pull the axle shaft. Once you have the axle out then you can remove the steering knuckle and change the ball joints. The spindle has a needle bearing and seal inside, don't forget to clean, inspect and pack the bearing with grease.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay gotcha, perfect alot of work but got to do it..


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/re...epairGuideContent.jsp?pageId=0996b43f8038ecc6


----------

